# High School Basketball



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

My favorite time of year is here...high school basketball tournaments! I will be watching the 2A tournament with lots of interest....go South Sevier boys and girls!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

go west in the 5a.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I teach at Bear River and I think the boys have a chance this year; Go Bears!!!


----------



## sprig (Feb 29, 2008)

Go Hillcrest!!!!
Oh wait they never even made the playoffs.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Great time of year. March Madness just around the corner. _O- *OOO* _O-


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I teach at Bear River and I think the boys have a chance this year; Go Bears!!!


Chance...hell! If Bear River isn't the odds on favorite, who is? If I were a betting man and Vegas put out a line on the 3A tournament, Bear River would be the safest bet!

I haven't seen them play, but I do know what they have accomplished this year....and it is pretty impressive!

Quit being so humble....if you teach at Bear River, be an unabashed supporter, believer, and in-your-face fan! :wink:

Just kidding...you wouldn't want to put a target on your team's back, now would you?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> you wouldn't want to put a target on your team's back, now would you?


Exactly. Morgan already got us, so we know the boys can be beaten. They really are a fun team to watch, though, and lately we've had collegiate scouts or coaches at almost every game so it makes it even more fun to watch those scouts' faces and try to read something in their expressions.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

OKEE said:


> Great time of year. March Madness just around the corner. _O- *OOO* _O-


Oh now you did it. Time to get busy on those office pools! :lol: -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Talk about a scare! BR got a 6 pt. win today in a game that went down to the wire. Much of the game had to be played without the two main stars of the team because they got into foul trouble early. You just never know...that's why they play the games!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Bear River took care of Juan Diego 57-34. It's a date for the championship against the winner of Logan and Cedar.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, it was the third lowest scoring game all season for the Bears. The star of the team, Wade Bronson, went only 3/13 from the field and was basically a non-factor on offense. The team was out of sync for most of the game. I'd say Bear River was fortunate to get past Logan, but a win's a win and we'll take it! Congratulations to the Bear River Bears for being the 3A state champions!!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

My South Sevier Rams were bested in both the girls and boys state championships... **O**    

But, they both still had great seasons and we will be back next year!


----------

